# Mit Spaß in die Woche : Schilder x 15



## krawutz (27 Juli 2020)




----------



## Ludger77 (27 Juli 2020)

5th picture:Give him a dollar


----------



## comatron (27 Juli 2020)

krawutz schrieb:


>



Alles aus einer Hand - so muss Service sein !


----------

